# Viewing and deleting photos on 5D MKIII



## readycool (May 8, 2013)

I recently got mark III and I have few questions...

I configured Zoom button to zoom in to point where focus was acquired. If I take few pictures in a row and press zoom button while last picture is still displayed on screen, I cannot scroll through other pictures with quick dial. Is there some way around this? I don't want to press preview button and then zoom button every time I want to quickly go through images I have just captured.

Second thing is that I have configured camera to record Raw files on CF card and Jpeg files to SD card. When I delete any picture with delete button only Raw file gets deleted (or Jpeg if I set camera to preview Images from SD card). How can I quickly delete both images?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but AFAIK it's no to both.


----------



## readycool (May 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but AFAIK it's no to both.


:'(
Well I will just have to live with it...
Thanks


----------



## Skulker (May 8, 2013)

The first one had me surprised for a while until I realized what was going on. I have preview set to be very short and if I want to look at several I wait for the preview to end before hitting the play button. It only delays you for about a second and saves battery as well. You might like to turn off preview and just hit the play button to review.

No idea about the second, I only save raw.


----------



## readycool (May 8, 2013)

For now I just press the shutter half way and then I press the zoom button. It is not a big issue, but I have to get used to it.
The part where it does not delete jpegs is also minor thing. Since I will only use jpeg in case of CF failure...and lets hope that I will never have to go down that road


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2013)

I'd strongly suggest that you not delete images in camera, its too easy to make an error, or even corrupt your memory card and have a big mess.

Download all to your computer and manage them there. Then format one or both cards. The Dual card system is there for reliability, and to help avoid losing photos. Don't try to defeat a good thing.


----------



## photo212 (May 9, 2013)

Seems the delete function does one card, and depending on your setting, the data from the other card can automatically be copied to the blank card. Frustrating if you do not realize that is happening.

Formatting the cards gives you the choice of which card to format. You'll have to do it on both cards AFAIK


----------

